

[pic] Ergonomics victory - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2009/01/04/ergonomics-victory/

======
amoeba
This looks like ergonomics defeat.

Your elbows should never be on your desk

Get a normal or, gasp, ergonomic keyboard

Join your screens up visually. The tilt on the MBP is a disaster

Bottled water is bad for your health

